# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  "Kürt sorunu" nedir?

## bozok

*"Kürt sorunu" nedir?* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 20/05/2009* 


Türkiye’de yalnız çözümler değil sorunlar da ithal edilmektedir.* “Kürt sorunu”* da mevcut jargonuyla hem ithal hem de inşa edilen bir olgudur. *Sonuçta malum güçler devletin tepesine de sade vatandaşa da Türkiye’de bir “Kürt sorunu” olduğunu kabul ettirdiler.* Bu durum açıkçası Kürt’ün Türk’le sorunu olduğunu savunanlar için büyük bir zaferdir. *“Kürt sorunu”* diye bir sorunu kabul ettikten sonra bu sorunu size kabul ettirenler, sorunu çözmek için önünüze onlarca proje koyacaktır.

Osmanlı İmparatorluğu döneminde toprakların neredeyse tamamı, icat edilen sorunlar ve dayatılan çözümler sonucunda kaybedilmiştir. üç yüz yıldır Türkiye üzerinde farklı oyuncularla bu sorun/çözüm oyunu oynanmaktadır. Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nun çözülme ve dağılma sürecinde de malum güçler ilk önce onlarca* “sorun”* icat eder, sonra da bu sorunların çözülmesini Bab-ı üli’den talep ederlerdi. *“Doğu sorunu” sorunların en genelidir. Doğu sorunu, Balkanlar ve ün Asya’daki Türk hakimiyetine son verme sorunuydu.* Nitekim devam eden süreçte Türkiye’nin önüne hangi sorun konulduysa, sorun olarak ifade edilen değerlerin ve toprakların kaybıyla sorun çözülmüştür. Osmanlı, *“Kutsal yerler sorunu”*ndan, Kutsal yerlerden çekilerek, *“Girit sorunu”*ndan Girit’in Yunanistan’a verilmesiyle kurtulmuştur. *“Bulgar sorunu”* Bulgaristan’a bağımsızlık verilerek, *“Ermeni sorunu”* ise tehcir ile çözülmüştür. 

Anlaşılan bugünlerde de Türkiye’nin önüne birileri, çözümüyle birlikte bir *“Kürt sorunu”* koymuştur.* Bu sorunun beklemeye tahammülü yoktur.* *“Kürt sorunu”nun çözümü (!) ABD için hayati önemdedir.* ABD Başkanı Obama’nın, Türkiye’yi ziyaret etmeden önce bölgeye danışmanlarını göndererek akil adamlarla (!) görüşmelerde bulunduğunu unutmamak gerekir. ABD’nin Irak’tan asker çekmesi her şeyden önce Barzani yönetiminin güvenliğinin sağlanmasına bağlıdır. Barzani yönetiminin güvenliği ise Türkiye ile iyi ilişkiler kurulmasıyla mümkündür. Türkiye ile Kürt Yönetiminin iyi ilişkiler kurmasını PKK engelliyor. PKK’ya karşı Barzani’nin harekete geçmesi de söz konusu değil. O halde sorunu Türkiye’nin bu konuda atacağı adımlar belirlemelidir. Türkiye’nin gündeminin *“Kürt sorunu”*yla doldurulmasının nedeni budur. 

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, *“iyi şeyler olacak”, “Zor diye erteleyemeyiz. Cesur olalım”* diyor. Ancak kim, neyi erteliyor? İnsanlar ya da kurumlar hangi hususlarda cesur olacak? Bunu söylemiyor. Ortada içeriğini kimsenin bilmediği bir* “Kürt sorunu”* dolanıyor. Cumhurbaşkanı da olayın hep kenarından, köşesinden söz ediyor. üzüne girmiyor. Bu sorunu *“entelektüeller tartışsın”* diyor ama yanına aldığı üç-beş burjuva/aristokrat gazeteciden başkasını, kimin ne dediğini dinlediği yok.

*“Kürt sorunu”ndan malum zatların kast etikleri şöyledir: “Dilimizi kabul ettiniz, sıra topraklarımızın adını kabul etmeye geldi”. “Sınırlarımızı çizdik”, “Başbakan Van’a gelmesin”* vb. ifadeler, *“Kürt sorunu”*nundan ne anlaşıldığını ifşa eden açıklamalardır. Birileri *“Kürt sorunu”* ndan Türkiye’nin parçalanarak, üzerinde bağımsız bir Kürt devleti kurulmasını anlıyorlar. Bazıları da duruma göre bu amacı erteleyerek Türkiye’de Kürtlerin Kürtleri, Türklerin de Türkleri yönettiği ikili bir federal bir Türk-Kürt devletini dillendiriyor. O da olmazsa, yerel yönetimlerin güçlendirilerek, Kürtlerin yaşadıkları bölgelerin resmen Türkiye sınırları içinde, fiilen Türkiye sınırlarının dışına çıkarılmasına imkan veren bir süreç istiyorlar.

*“Kürt sorunu”*nun çözümü bu bağlamda *“PKK’lıların kayıtsız/şartsız affedilerek siyasi temsil hakkı kazanmalarını”* talep etmekten, Güneydoğu’da özel idari usullerin hayata geçirilmesine kadar uzanan bir listedir.* Hangisi çözülmek isteniyor? ünce bunun açıklanması gerekiyor.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Demokratik ihanet* 


*Mustafa ERKAL* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 24/05/2009* 



Son yıllarda demokratikleşme örtüsü altına saklanan ihanet, pis kokular saçmaya başladı. Türk Milleti sanki türlü zorluklar altında faturası ağır olan bir Kurtuluş Savaşı vermemiş, milli devletini kurmamış ve Osmanlı’dan birden 2000’li yıllara geçmişiz de devletin şeklini tartışıyor gibiyiz. Aslında, yaratılmak istenen bu ortam yeni de değildir. Milli Mücadeleyi ve Lozan’ı içine sindiremeyen sözde dost ve müttefiklerimiz, Milli Mücadeleyi bir iç isyan olarak görmüşler; Mustafa Kemal’in başında bulunduğu milli hareketi kullanamadıkları için içlerine sindirememişler ve Atatürk’ü de bir asi gibi değerlendirmişlerdir. ABD Kongre raporlarında bu durumun yer aldığı sıkça ifade edilmektedir. 
1970’li yıllardan beri bölgesel kalkınma, ırkçı ve bölücü terör ve Kürtçülük konularının işlendiği birçok araştırma yapılmıştır. Anlamlı miktar ve kalitede denekler seçilmiş, çeşitli kurumlar bu araştırmaları gerçekleştirmişlerdir. Bunların hemen hemen hiç birinde Kürt ve Zaza olarak isimlendirilen vatandaşlarımızın büyük çoğunluğu çevrelerinde yaşadıkları sorunu bir etnik sorun, bir kimlik meselesi olarak görmemişler; Kürt sorunu şeklinde ise hiç değerlendirmemişlerdir. Kürt sorunu, bazı Kürtleri ve Zazaları kullanmak isteyenlerin sorunudur. 
Dışarıdan ısmarlama sorun ithal edenler, her konuda ülkesi ile kavgalı olanlar ve bu işin kaymağını yiyen ve kullanan bazı siyasiler dışında konu bir etnik ayrımcılık noktasına taşınmamıştır. Nitekim, dün ve bugün bölücü ve etnik-ırkçı politika uygulayan, terör örgütünü doğrudan veya dolaylı destekleyen partiler, bekledikleri oyu Kürt ve Zaza vatandaşlarımızdan alamamışlardır. Ancak, son yıllarda uygulanan yanlış politikalar ve yönetenler tarafından yapılan ötekileştirmeler, milli kimlik inkarı, çokkültürlülük telkinleri, vatandaşlarda tahribat yaratmıştır. Kafalar karıştırılmıştır. Milli kimliği bir etnik grup gibi değerlendiren, kavrayıcı, kaynaştırıcı, bütünleştirici değerlendirmeleri dışlayan, farklılıkları kutsallaştıran, etnisite dalkavukluğu yapan bazı siyasetçiler, yaptıkları yemine uymamışlar, gaflet ve ihanet örnekleri sergilemişlerdir. 

Milletleşmeyi anlayamayan veya anlamamakta kararlı bazı siyasilerin, Anadolu’da önce Selçukluyu daha sonra Osmanlıyı ve Türkiye Cumhuriyetini birer hakim kültür olmaktan uzaklaştırıcı mozaik tutkusu, etnik ırkçılığı tahrik etmiştir. Bunlara göre milletleşme, tek tipleşmedir ve farklılıkları görmemektir. Oysa, milletleşme ayrıştırmayan, kaynaştıran, bütünleştiren bir kültürel olgudur. Bunu boy, kabile, aşiret, mezhep ve etnik taassuba sahip olanlar anlayamaz. Her konuya etnik taassubla bakılmasının terk edilmesi, milli seviyede bir mensubiyet duygusunun geliştirilmesi, ırkçılığın panzehiridir. Milletleşmiş veya milletleşme sürecinde mesafe almış her ciddi toplum bunların farkındadır. 

Açılım, açılım diye tepinenler, etnik ırkçılığı okşamaktan başka hiçbir şey yapmamaktadırlar. Böyle açılımlar acaba neden bazı Batılı ülkelerde gündeme getirilmez? Açılmak fena bir şey değildir; ama, yüzme bilmediğiniz takdirde her an boğulma tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya kalırsınız. Bizim bazı sözde devlet adamlarımız bunun farkında değildir. Ankara’da denize girmeyi denemektedirler. Terör örgütünün talepleri ne kadar tasvip gördü ki; birden açılıma dönüşüverdi. Terörle mücadelede kesin başarıyla çıkan güvenlik güçleri ve Devletimiz sanki bundan yenik çıkmış gibi pazarlık masasına çekilmektedir.

Malum bir cemaatin Abant Platformu adına düzenlediği toplantıların sonuncusu Erbil’de yapılmakta, terör örgütünün talepleri ile aynı noktada buluşan Amerika’nın istekleri dile getirilmektedir. Nedeni anlaşılmaz ama, eski bir Cumhurbaşkanının hanımı ve oğlu Barzani’yi ziyaret ederler. Dün Osmanlıya hasta adam gözüyle bakanlar, bugün Türkiye’yi farklı değerlendirmemektedir. 

*üözüm, devlet gibi devlet olabilmekte, egemenliği paylaşmak için orada burada adam aramamakta, milli bağımsızlığın değerini bilebilmektedir. Egemenlik, paylaştırılacak bir mal değildir. Devlete Brüksel ve Washington’da ilan vererek ortak aranmaz. Etnik ırkçılığa prim verilmez.* 

*üözüm, siyasi meşruiyeti dış destekte aramamaktadır. Dış destek, karşılığında sizden taviz bekler. Demokrasi, terörün içinde olan ve onu destekleyenlerle hiçbir yerde güç kazanmamıştır.* 

*üözüm, milli davaları kucaklamaktadır. Hilale karşı haçın Anadolu topraklarında malzemesi olmamaktadır. Bunun için de milli çıkarlardan yana bir siyasi irade gerekir. İç ve dış borç kısır döngüsünden kurtulmak şarttır.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Kürt Meselesine Ne Hallar Olmakta?!..*


*Ali TARTANOğLU* 
*heddam.com*
*16.06.2009*




*Türkiye, Â«Kürt yoktur. Dağda yaşayanlar karda yürürken kart-kurt diye ses çıkarırmış. Onun için bunlara Kürt denmiş. ...*

*... Yoksa hepsi Türk'türÂ»* noktasından, TRT 6 noktasına, hatta adıyla sanıyla Kürt partisinin *Â«TüRKİYEÂ»* BüYüK Millet Meclisi'nde grup kurduğu, 29 Mart seçimlerinin bu parti milletvekillerince *Â«Kürdistan'ın sınırları çizildiÂ»* diye değerlendirdiği noktaya geldi.

Hadi başlangıçtaki *Â«terörÂ»* ün, Eruh kıyımının, *Â«Kürt yok, denmesine karşı kendimizi başka türlü ifade olanağımız yokÂ»* diye açıklanmasını bir an için anlayalım. Türkiye şu veya bu gerekçelerle sürekli *Â«reformÂ»* yaptı. Ama terör hala devam ediyor. İşte *Â«ne isteniyorÂ»* sorusu bu noktada çok haklı olarak gündeme geliyor. PKK terörünün gerçekten tamamen durması için daha ne yapılması isteniyor?

PKK terörü durmadan, terörün döktüğü kan durmadan başka şeyin tartışılması mümkün değil. Terör duracak… Tamamen… Sonra tartışacağız… ağzımızla… silahsız...

Amma burası püf noktası. Ne tartışacağız? Ne istiyorlar? Hadise sadece kültür hadisesi midir? Eğer öyleyse Türkiye otuz yıldır durmadan bir şeyler yapmaya çalışıyor…

DTP Mecliste 550 milletvekiline Türkçe, İngilizce, Kürtçe kaleme alınmış bir kitapçık dağıttı. Bölgede toplanan vergilerin bölgeye bırakılması, ayrı bayrak, ayrı parlamento gibi talepler yani bir tür federasyon dile getirilmişti. Bunlar mıdır istenenler?.. Ya da… Kürtçe'nin de anayasada resmi dil olarak belirtilmesi, hatta belki devlet yönetiminin paylaşılması gibi talepler mi? Terör bunlar yapılınca, bunlar gerçekleşince mi duracak?

Basın yoluyla iletilen mesajlarda *Â«PKK'nın artık ayrı devlet istemediğindenÂ»* söz ediliyor. Demek bu güne kadar isteniyormuş… üyleyse bu söylem ne kadar inandırıcıdır?

Yahut *Â«önce sen af çıkar; sonra ben terörü durdurayımÂ»* mı deniyor? Peki af'tan sonra her şey normale dönecek, bütün isteklerden vaz mı geçilecek?

Bu sorular bu güne kadar hiç yanıt bulmadı. Bir belirsizlik hep korundu. Sürekli *Â«demokratik çözümÂ»* den, *Â«siyasal çözümÂ»* den söz edildi. Bunlar çok geniş kavramlar. Herkes içini istediği gibi doldurabilir. Kimse *Â«kültürel haklarımızı verin yeterÂ»* demedi, demiyor. Siyasal çözüm ise bambaşka bir şey ve basın yoluyla gelen *Â«biz ayrı devlet istemiyoruzÂ»* söylemiyle bağdaşmıyor. *Â«Siyasal çözümÂ»*, devlet kurmak değilse nedir?

Yani… Siyasal çözüm veya ayrı devlet midir istenen, yoksa kültürel hak mıdır? Hangisidir terörün şartı? Daha da önemlisi, sorunun cevabı ne olursa olsun *Â«kültürel haklar verilmeden terörü durdurmamÂ»* veya *Â«siyasal çözüm olmadan terörü durdurmamÂ»* mı deniyor? Yahut her iki birden mi?...

Terör her durumda bir pazarlık aracı mıdır? Bu bir pazarlık mıdır? Pazarlık olsa bile böyle pazarlık olur mu? Bu bir türlü açıkça belirtilmiyor. Ve akla şu geliyor: Acaba, açık açık ayrı devlet istenirse bunun alınamayacağı bilindiği için mi bu belirsizlik böyle takiyye yaparak korunuyor?

Sonra dış unsurların bu hengamedeki etkisini, baskısını ne yapacağız? Biz bağımsızlığımızı bu dış unsurlara karşı kanımızla canımızla kazandık. Yeterince iyi koruyamayınca bakın bugünkü halimize... Aynı dış unsurların avucunda, aguşunda kazanılmış bir bağımsızlık o insanlara ne hayır getirir?..

Bugün gelinen noktada manzaraya baktığımız zaman… İçeride ve dışarıda kimi çevreler ne söylerse söylesin, hatta PKK ne derse desin, bağımsız devlet hedefinden vazgeçtiklerine ve bir takım bireysel kültürel haklarla, Kürtçe köy adlarıyla, üniversitelerde Kürdoloji enstitüleri ile hatta ana dilde eğitimle yetineceklerine inanmak mümkün değil. Silahla, terörle bağımsız Kürdistan kuramayınca bunlar yem olarak ortaya atılıyor sanki.

üünkü sadece kültürel haklar için bu kadar kan dökülmez. Kart-kurt söyleminden Meclisteki yirmi milletvekiline, TRT 6'ya kadar geldik… Ama terör hiç azalmadı. Onlar on asker öldürdü, biz bir şeyler verdik, onlar iki asker öldürdü biz bir şeyler verdik. Manzara bu… Yani bizim tek kazancımız terörün durması, askerlerimizin, öğretmenlerimizin öldürülmemesi mi olacak? Peki neyin karşılığında?

Obama'nın ve onun Amerika'sının, Avrupa'nın baskısıyla güya eylemlere katılmayan teröristler affedilecek, ikinci derece sorumlular az bir ceza ile kurtulacak, birinci derece elebaşılar de ya Kuzey Irak'taki yapay devletle bütünleşecek ya da Avrupa'ya gönderilecekmiş… Güya şu andaki ABD-AB-AKP planı buymuş…

Yetmiyor!.. PKK bunu kabul etmiyor, Kandil'deki elebaşılar kendileriyle muhatap olunmasını istiyor. Ya İmralı'yla, ya DTP ile ya da doğrudan Kandil'le… Ha, bir de arabulucu akil adamlar şıkkı var.

Bu da yetmiyor. Kürt kimliği anayasaya girsin istiyorlar; Kürtçe Türkçe'nin yanında resmi dil olsun istiyorlar. Yine yetmiyor, ücalan'ın serbest bırakılması beklentilerinden söz ediliyor.

Yine yetmiyor… Serbest bırakılan ücalan'ın DTP'nin veya bir başka adlı Kürt partisinin başına geçmesinden söz ediliyor. Yani seçilecek, Meclis'e girecek, gelip DTP sıralarının başına oturacak. Hatta bir süre sonra istediklerini elde etmeye devam ettikçe, belki anayasa değişikliği teklif edecek ve *Â«Cumhurbaşkanı Türk, Başbakan Kürt olsunÂ»* diyecek…

Bütün bunlar Bağımsız Kürdistan hedefinden vazgeçmenin ve terörü durdurmanın şartları oluyor.

Olmaz!!!... Bunun adı artık üniter devlet değildir.

Bakınız Tito Yugoslavya'sına…

Bu söylenenlerin hepsi vardı orada. 6-7, belki daha fazla federe devlet vardı. Bunların hepsinin ayrı ayrı yerel meclisi olduğu gibi, her federe devletin milletvekili federal mecliste de yanı başlarında birer tercümanla kendi dilinde konuşurdu.

Bugün Yugoslavya diye bir entite yok!... Sekiz on parça'ya bölündü. Hala da bölünüyor. Bu kadar belirgin bir şekilde korunan etnik kimliklerle parçalanmamak mümkün değil. üstelik her parçanın içinde yine öteki parçalardan unsurlar olacağı için bu parçalanmanın sonu gelmez, gelmiyor. Bakın Kosova'ya… Bakın Bosna'ya… Kara gözlüler cumhuriyeti, ela gözlüler cumhuriyeti mi yapacaksınız? Onu bile yapamazsınız. Anası kara gözlüdür de oğlu yeşil gözlü olursa ne olacak?

Saddam Hüseyin Irak'ında devlet başkanı Arap Saddam Hüseyin, başkan yardımcısı ise Kürt Taha Muhiddin Maruf'tu. Bugün artık Irak da yok.

Biz artık Osmanlı imparatorluğu değiliz. İmparatorluk değiliz. üyle herkese kendi hukuku içinde yaşama sistemi sağlayamayız. Buna ne ekonomik, ne siyasi, ne askeri gücümüz yeter!.. üniter devlet olarak kalmak kaçınılmazdır.

Yani deminki örnekten hareketle cumhurbaşkanı Kürt, Başbakan Türk, Adalet Bakanı Laz, Sağlık Bakanı üerkez, Maliye Bakanı Arap, İçişleri Bakanı Rum, Dışişleri Bakanı Ermeni, Ticaret Bakanı Yahudi, sanayi bakanı Alevi vesaire diye anayasaya hüküm mü koyacağız? Ancak o zaman mı pek demokrat olup Avrupa Birliğine lütfen kabul edileceğiz?

Sorunun iki boyutu var. Birincisini Uğur Mumcu'dan bir alıntıyla anlatmaya çalışalım.

Uğur Mumcu Kürt İslam Ayaklanması başlıklı kitabını yazıp bitirdikten sonra gider kitaba konu olan çevrelerden bazı isimlerle söyleşiler yapar, kitaba ekler. Bunlardan biri de şeyh Sait'in torunu Abdülmelik Fırat'tır. Yakın zamana kadar Adalet Prtisi'nin, DYP'nin milletvekili idi. Uğur Mumcu sorar:

*Â«- Dedeniz niye isyan etti?Â»*

*Â«- Din elden gidiyor diye…Â»*

Mumcu dayanamayıp,

*Â«- Yapmayın Sayın Fırat!.. Camiye mi gidemiyordunuz? Orucunuz mu engelleniyordu?Â»* diye sorunca Fırat çok daha açık verir cevabını:

*Â«- Atatürk ile şeyh Sait arasında çok temel bir fark vardı. Atatürk Batı tarzı bir devlet kuruyordu. Yani yeni kurulan devlet İslam esaslarına göre bir devlet değil, laik bir devlet olacaktı. şeyh Sait ise İslam esasından vazgeçilmemesini istiyordu. üünkü ona göre Türklerle Kürtleri bir arada tutan şemsiye İslamiyet idi. Bu ortadan kalkınca iki unsurun bir arada olmasına hem gerek hem de imkan yoktu…Â»*

üzetle aktardım. Ama bu ifade hem şeyh Sait İsyanının dini ve etnik ikiz karakterini, hem de Kürt ayaklanmalarının temel nedeninin öyle haksızlıklar, ezilmeler filan olmadığını apaçık sergiler.

İkinci boyut ise sosyal, dolayısıyla sınıfsal boyuttur. Bugün hiç kimse açık ve ayrıntılı olarak toprak reformundan söz etmiyor. Köy Enstitüleri de zaten gömülmüş. E tabi o zaman da bir Kürt ağasının kızının düğününde 18 kilo altını nasıl dağıttığını, bu değirmenin suyunun nereden geldiğini kimse sorgulamıyor. Kimse DTP genel başkanı Ahmet Türk'ün 54 bin dönüm arazisini sorgulamıyor, sorgulayamıyor.

Ama hiç kimse!..

O kadar *Â«hiç kimseÂ»* ki… Milli güvenlik sorunlarının tartışıldığı, güvenlik stratejilerinin belirlendiği Milli Güvenlik Kurulu'nda, terörün en birinci muhatabı askerlerden, TüSİAD'ından TOBB'una, 1938'den itibaren gelen hiçbir iktidara ve partiye… Ve nihayet ABD'ye, AB'ye kadar...

Kopenhag kriterlerinde, yıllardır kan ter içinde çevirmeye çalıştığımız AB mevzuatında iğneden ipliğe, salam sosis standardından, otomobil plakası standardına kadar her şey var… Bu yok. Bunlar yok.

Oysa Köy Enstitüleri yaşatılsaydı ve toprak reformu gerçekleşseydi, Türkiye'nin bu kadar AB delisi olmasına da gerek kalmazdı. üünkü Kürt sorunu da, demokrasi sorunu da, Mardin sorunu da, töre cinayeti, kan davası sorunu da, kısaca medeniyet sorunu da, kalkınma sorunu da çok büyük ölçüde çözülürdü.

Bu noktayı da yine bir alıntıyla bitirelim. Biliyorsunuz 17 Nisan Köy Enstitülerinin kuruluş yıldönümüdür. 14 Nisan 2009 tarihli Cumhuriyet gazetesinin ikinci sayfasında *Â«Köy Enstitüleri Neden Kuruldu Neden KapatıldıÂ»* başlıklı yazısında Profesör Doktor İsa Eşme *Â«Neden KapatıldıÂ»* bölümünü, Kinyas Kartal'ın ağzından yanıtlıyor. Kinyas Kartal,, Van ve Ağrı çevresinde etkili, hatta bir ucu Rusya'ya kadar uzanan Brukan aşiretinin, üarlık Rusyası Harp Akademisi mezunu reisidir. 1950'ye kadar tek parti söz konusu olduğundan bütün milletvekilleri gibi Kinyas Kartal da CHP üyesidir. Parti içinde Kinyas Kartal'dan o sırada Meclis Başkanı da olan Kazım Karabekir'e, Adnan Menderes'ten Cavit Oral'a kadar hayli geniş ve çok güçlü bir çevre Köy Enstitülerinin komünist yuvası olduğu iddiasındadırlar.

üok yıllar sonra, aynı zamanda büyük bir toprak ağası olan Kinyas Kartal kendisine yöneltilen *Â«Köy Enstitüleri komünist yuvası mıydı? Bunun için mi kapattırdınız?Â»* mealindeki bir soruyu şöyle yanıtlıyor:

*Â«- Köy Enstitüleri kesinlikle komünist uygulama değildi. (Ama) doğuda en yüksek eğitim gören insan benim. Köy Enstitüleri bizim devlet üzerindeki gücümüzü kaldırmaya yönelikti. Bunu içimize sindiremedik. BENİM VAN YüRESİNDE 258 KüYüM VAR. Bunlar devletten çok bana bağlıdırlar. Ben ne dersem onu yaparlar. Ama köylere öğretmenler gidince, benim gücümden başka güçler olduğunu da öğrendiler. Demokrat Parti ile pazarlığa girdik kapattık.Â»*

17 Nisan 2009 tarihli Cumhuriyet'te de Profesör Coşkun üzdemir yazıyor. Sadece DP ile anlaşmamıştır Kinyas Kartal. O günün *Â«MİLLİ şEFÂ»* i İnönü'ye de gidiyor ve

*Â«- Paşam bu okulları kapat. Yoksa doğudan oy alamazsın…Â»*

Hani, *Â«o sırada İnönü ne yapıyormuş pekiÂ»* sorusu aklınıza gelirse; MİLLİ şEF egendim Milli şef!!.. Bilmem anlatabildim mi?!..

Bunlar emperyalizmin oyunları. Dolayısıyla en başta hiçbir yabancının bu işe burnunu sokmamasını sağlamak gerekir. Kendi içimizde kendi dinamizmimizle çözeceğiz.

İkincisi bireysel-kültürel hakların kamusal siyasi haklara kadar kesinlikle uzanmaması gerekir. Bunun sonu yok. Olmaz.

Bu açılardan da bakılmadığı sürece, ne yapılırsa yapılsın, sorun orada öyle durmaya devam edecek, hatta etmeyecek, çok daha vahim boyutlara ulaşacaktır. 

...

----------


## bozok

*"Kürt sorunu" ne demektir?* 


*üetin YETKİN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 26/07/2009* 



ülkemizde geçerli hukuk düzenine göre, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’ne *“vatandaşlık”* bağı olan herkes *“eşit”* tir ve hiçbir toplumsal gruba ya da kişiye ayrıcalık ve üstünlük tanınamaz. Bu durum, Anayasamızda da açıkça hükme bağlanmıştır. Anayasa hükümleri ise, tüm devlet kurumlarını ve kişileri bağlar.

şimdi, eğer kalkıp da bir etnik gruba, o etnik gruptan olmayan vatandaşlara tanınmamış birtakım ayrıcalıklar ve başka haklar tanırsanız, Anayasa’yı açıkça çiğnemiş olursunuz.

PKK ve onun siyasal uzantısı olan DTP’nin ve onların Amerikalı ve Avrupalı işbirlikçilerinin dayatmaları sonucunda gelinen nokta işte tam anlamıyla budur!

Bu içine sürüklendiğimiz acınası durumun yalnızca bir bölümü.

üte yandan, cumhurbaşkanı, başbakan ve kimi kişilerin dillerinden düşürmedikleri *“Kürt sorunu”* sözü de, son kerte tehlikeli, bölücü bir sözdür. Nedenlerine gelince:

*(1)* ülkemizde belirli sayıda Kürt kökenli vatandaşımız vardır. Bunların büyük bir bölümünün Türk, üerkes, Rum, Ermeni, Yahudi v.b. kökenden gelen vatandaşlarla hiçbir sorunları yoktur. İç içe ve dostça yaşamaktadırlar. *“Kürt sorunu”* denildiğinde, bir yandan tüm Kürt kökenli vatandaşlarla öteki etnik kökenli vatandaşlar arasında ve bir yandan da tüm Kürt kökenlilerin devletle aralarında sorun var demektir. Böyle bir yaklaşım, yaşayan gerçekleri yok saymaktan da öte, devleti yönetenler ve yandaş basın tarafından vatandaşlar arasında sorun yaşanmasına davetiye çıkarmaktan başka bir şey değildir.

*(2)* Sorun, yurt dışından kışkırtılan, desteklenen ve bir terör örgütünden başka bir şey olmayan PKK ve siyasal uzantılarının bölücü söylem ve eylemlerinden kaynaklanmaktadır. Bu söylem ve eylemler *“Kürt sorunu”* olarak adlandırılırsa, bütün Kürt kökenli vatandaşların bu terörün içinde oldukları ya da en azından destekledikleri sonucu ortaya çıkar ki; bu, açık bir haksızlıktan da öte düpedüz bir saçmalıktır. 

Dahası, bu terör örgütünü gerçekte olduğundan çok daha büyük ve güçlü olarak göstermektir. Bundan daha iyi bir biçimde PKK propagandası yapılamaz.

*(3)* Son yerel seçim sonuçlarına bakılarak ve DPT’nin de Doğu ve Güney Doğu Anadolu’da Kürt kökenli vatandaşlarımızı temsil ettiği varsayılarak bundan DPT çıkarına bir takım sonuçlara ulaşmak temelli bir yanlışlıktır. 

üünkü:

*a)* Bu bölgelerde feodal ya da yarı-feodal yapı hala sürmektedir. Bu yapıda, seçim sonuçları bireylerin özgür istençlerini değil, ağaların, aşiret reislerinin, şeyhlerin buyruklarını yansıtır. Biraz mürekkep yalamış olan herkes bunu bilir.

*b)* Bölgenin geri kalmış olduğu doğrudur. Ancak, ağalar, aşiret reisleri, şeyhler ortadan kaldırılmadıkça ve kapsamlı bir toprak reformu yapılmadıkça geri kalmışlığın aşılamayacağı da bilimsel bir gerçektir. Unutulmamalı ki, DPT’nin en önde gelen kişisi Ahmet Türk, bölgenin büyük toprak ağalarındandır. *Demek ki, sorun, Kürt sorunu değil, Ahmet Türk gibilerin ortaya çıkardığı sorundur.*

*c)* Kaldı ki, bu bölgede yalnız Kürt kökenliler değil, başta Türkler olmak üzere başka etnik kökenden insanlar da yaşamaktadır.

*d)* Bölgenin bu özelliğinin ortadan kaldırılması sosyo-ekonomik önlemlere bağlıdır. Ne ki, terörün sözünü geçirdiği yerde bu önlemler alınamaz. O halde, yapılması gereken ilk iş, çözümü başka yerde aramak değil, fakat terörün kökünü kazımaktır.

*4)* Fakat *“çözüm”* PKK ile, onun uzantısı DPT ile, hele hele Abdullah ücalan ile, dahası Barzani ve Talabani gibi kişilerle görüşülerek aranmaya kalkışılırsa:

*a)* Bu, açıktan açığa suç işlemiş olanlarla anlaşmaya çalışmak, bu nedenle de devletimizin anayasasını ve yasalarını yok saymak demektir.

*b)* ABD ve AB dayatmaları karşısında devletimizin egemenliğinden vaz geçmek demektir.

*c)* Terör karşısında yenilgiyi kabul etmek demektir.

*d)* Binlerce vatan evladının boşuna şehit olmuş olmaları demektir.

*e)* Türkiye’nin toprak bütünlüğüne indirilen en ölümcül darbe demektir.

*f)* İktidarın Türk ve diğer kökenli vatandaşlarının haklarını korumayı bir yana bırakması demektir.


*Sonuç olarak, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin “devlet” olmaktan çıkması demektir.*


...

----------


## bozok

*"Kürt Açılımı" söylemleri ve hayal kırıklıkları* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 31/07/2009* 



Yıllardır huzura muhtaç kalmış olan toplum, haklı olarak *“silahlar sussun”* diyor. İnsanlar geleneksel kardeşliğin ve barışın kalıcı bir biçimde yeniden kurulmasını arzuluyor. şehit cenazesi kaldırmaktan, kan, gözyaşı dökmekten ve acı çekmekten Türk toplumu kurtulmak istiyor. Bu beklentiler haklı ve yerindedir. Ancak unutmamak gerekir ki idealler ve arzular üzerine siyaset bina edilemez. Beklenti ile gerçekler arasında güçlü bir bağlantı kurulamazsa, arzulanan sonuç elde edilemez. Hatta bu konuda atılan adımlar, mevcut durumu daha kötü ve daha vahim kılabilir. üözüm adı altında yapılanların* ‘çözdükçe daha çok dolanan’, ‘kaş yapayım derken göz çıkarmak’* türünden ağır sonuçları olabilir.* “Kürt açılımı”* söylemlerini bu yanından da okumak gerekir.


*Realiteden açılıma!*
Bilindiği gibi Türkiye, çok yönlü, çok boyutlu ve kurumsallaşmış bir fitne ile karşı karşıyadır. Türkiye’ye karşı içerden ve dışarıdan terör ve ayrılıkçı organizasyonları kullananlar bu konuda ne yaptıklarını çok iyi bilmektedir. Buna karşı Türkiye’de vuku bulanları* “Kürt realitesini tanıyorum”* türünden cümleler kurarak çözümleyeceğini söyleyenlerin geçmişten bugüne bu konuda ne yaptıkları bilinmemektedir.

*Türkiye siyaseti sonuçta “Kürt realitesini tanıyorum”dan “Kürt Sorunu benim sorunumdur” aşamasına ulaşmıştır.* 

Oradan da bugün* “Kürt Açılımı”* adı altında soruna çözüm arama noktasına gelmiştir. Altı doldurulmamış, içi boş ve ne söylediğini, onu söyleyenlerin de bilmediği bu sözler bölücü mihraklar tarafından alabildiğine kullanılmıştır. ülkeyi yönettiğini söyleyenlerin sonunda fark ettikleri (!)* “Kürt Sorunu”* konusunda attıkları her adımı bu sorunu kullananlar yeterli bulmamış ve sürekli yerine getirilmesi imkansız yeni dayatmalarda bulunmuşlardır. TRT Altı kanalının Kürtçe yayına başlaması üzerine* “Dilimizi tanıdılar sıra topraklarımızın adını tanımaya geldi”* söylemi bunu hiçbir tartışmaya meydan vermeyecek biçimde özetler. Bugünkü iktidarın büyük ümitlerle yapmaya çalıştığı* “Kürt Açılımı”*nın da aynı akıbete uğrayacağından kimse kuşku duymamalıdır.


*Kürdistan Milli Devleti sorunu (!)*
Bu cenaha göre sorun* “Kürdistan Milli Devleti”*nin kurulmasıdır. Bu kesimin bugün yapılması düşünülen açılımları da *“Kürdistan”* davasının (!) küçük bir aşamasının geçilmesi olarak niteleyeceklerdir. İktidarın yaptığı ya da yapmak zorunda kaldığı* “açılım”*ı da kendileri bakımından* “mümkün olanı yapma”* olarak niteleyeceklerdir. Bugün açılım yapanların dikkate almaları gereken en önemli husus bu olmalıdır. Bu konuda değerlendirme yapan Kürt ve terör Baronlarının *“Türkiye’yi bölmek istemiyoruz”* söylemlerine ilave ettikleri “şimdilik” kaydına da dikkat etmek gerekir. 

Türkiye’de herkes ve her bölge için temel hak ve özgürlüklerin teminat altına alınması, demokrasinin standartlarının yükseltilmesi, inanç, kimlik, yer adları ile kişinin kendisini ifade hakları konusunda gerekenler derhal yapılmalıdır. 

Eğer *“Kürt Açılımından”* kast edilen bu tür hakların tanınması ise o zaman bu açılıma (ne menem bir şey ise)* “Kürt”* değil demokratik açılım demek gerekirdi.* “Etnik”* temelli açılım söylemleri hem yanlış hem de tehlikelidir.

Terörizmin siyasi, militer ve milis boyutundaki unsurlarına karşı *“hedef küçültün taviz verelim”* türünden bir açılımla sonuç almak mümkün değildir. Umarız *“Kürt Açılımı”* peşinde koşanlar, ne yaptıklarının farkındadır.

*Duyuru:* Olayların gerçek yorumu ve perde arkalarını anlamak isteyenler için artık http://haberiniz.com sitesi var.

...

----------

